# VOB Dateien umwandeln



## Sandymaus (14. September 2004)

Ich bin verzweifelt. Ich habe eine Musik DVD mit VOB Dateien und möchte die als musik CD umwandeln so das ich sie brennen kann.
Ich habe mir schon den Beitrag "  Tutorials.de/Tutorials136496htm "  angesehen. Aber was man da runterladen kann geht bei mit nicht. Alles englich. Download geht nicht.

Mfg sandymaus


----------



## BeaTBoxX (15. September 2004)

Siehe anderer Thread.

Die Software dort ist nur ein Beispiel. Es gibt viele verschiedene Demuxer, Konverter und Merger usw. musst dich ggf mal umsehen ;-)

Gruß
Frank


----------



## campino2 (22. August 2006)

Hi, mhh..............ich habe so ein ähnliches problem!
kann mir ma jdm. ein paar links oder ähnliches zu geben!
Danke!


----------



## axn (24. August 2006)

Klick ergibt z.B. Klick.  

mfg

axn


----------

